# I wanna smoke just like Spanky



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

Make sure you get a pic of the "pile O pork".


----------



## Slick fishing (Sep 25, 2002)

Ok here it is the finished product and man am I full Now it's time for a chunk of home made pecan pie, then I am done for the night.. I see what you mean Spanky about filling the smoker when you do smoke then you have a bunch done and wont have to smoke as often.. Next project "RIBS" SPANKY I will be picking your brain on that one, Oh I need some pie and lay down:evil:..Cya Slick

PS.. Boy do I love bark on the outside of that pork "WOW"


----------



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

nice, slick, very nice. I bet it won't last long. Its pretty darned good cold too!


----------



## Slick fishing (Sep 25, 2002)

Spanky said:


> I just remembered, a few of my smoke buddies have the same unit and they often
> have trouble getting the smoke hollow to run at a temp below 250 on hot summer days. Thats fine if you are doing ribs, butts and fatties, but if you want to do fish, jerky, or sausages, thats way to high of heat. here is a link to a cheap fix, and most folks who want a low smoke temp have them on there gassers. Not necesarily this one, but ones like it!
> 
> http://www.bayouclassicdepot.com/nv108p_propane_burner_part.htm


Well Spanky thanks for the heads up on that valve to help lower the temps in the smoker, I got it a couple of days ago and installed it a few minutes ago and little test run to see how big the flame was seems to be a little more controlable now with this valve.. These smokers do run hot because I was seeing 275 when I was smoking that butt, this should help alot thanks for the heads up..Cya Slick


----------

